# Winter Forest Plants?



## thefeyfox (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what types of plants would grow in the forest in winter that would be useful for an herbalist to gather and use?


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 12, 2014)

Survival Skills: Finding Wild Edible Plants in Winter | Outdoor Life Survival
Edible Wild Plants | Trails.com
KNOWING NATURE: Edible Plants in Winter | Two-Lane Livin'

I guess I'm assuming you were asking about edible plants. Remember, Google is your friend, but you gotta know how to ask.


----------

